# Normal stool then fluffy (type 6) all day ?



## ibsnewbie101 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi all !

Can someone tell me what is happening ?

Yesterday I have a normal BM (no mucus I have to say) in the morning after breakfast, then in the evening got verry gassy (had to retain for like 2 hrs because I was on a bus ... you know those big winds) then I went to relieve my self with a bit of fluffy pieces ... propably because if the irritation caused by the fact I was retaining myself and feeling like a baloon lol

This morning ... normal bm again (no mucus) then maybe 1-2 hrs later those yellowish fluffy stool all day. Its not D ... just annoying. What is going on ? It not mucus bacause it breaks appart. Some floats some sinks. Verry little peices. (sorry for the details).

My doctor told me I have a fat liver ... can it be the cause ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Probably not the fatty liver.

Do you have a diagnosis of IBS as well?

Often with IBS the process of regulating the movement of stuff through the colon is not always perfect so sometimes stool gets delivered before it is done. When that happens it can be soft, loose, fluffy, etc.

Stool starts liquid and it takes time to make it the perfect consistency removing the water at just the right rate so the stool is not too hard, not too soft, at the exact moment it reaches the rectum.

The colon moves slower during sleep so stool that you poop out when you get up may have had a bit more time than stool you poop out later in the day when the colon is moving things along more quickly.


----------



## ibsnewbie101 (Jan 21, 2013)

No diagnostic yet ... I have an appointment with a specialist (waiting list actually). But like my doctor said ... I don't match with all the Rome III criteria.

He sais I probably have a sentitive system but not IBS.

Also, when I got home after the bus ride I had a beer with friends with an empty stomach ... so maybe that's why I'm irritated ... I don,t know


----------



## ibsnewbie101 (Jan 21, 2013)

I think its a virus running in the familly ... I'm not alone ;P


----------

